

AppShopper is Back in the App Store with ‘AppShopper Social’ - arn
http://appshopper.com/blog/2013/04/21/appshopper-is-back-in-the-app-store-with-appshopper-social/

======
arn
We got pulled for the 2.25 rule back in December[1], but finally made enough
changes and got back in the App Store.

1\. [http://appshopper.com/blog/2012/12/20/appshopper-app-
removed...](http://appshopper.com/blog/2012/12/20/appshopper-app-removed-from-
the-app-store-for-now/)

~~~
danabramov
Congrats. Must've been a tough ride.

